# AAS Ranking Chart



## K1 (Oct 20, 2006)

This chart ranks steroids in different categories from 1 - 10.
1 is the lowest - weakest and 10 is the highest - strongest.


----------



## snoopy (Feb 9, 2013)

good info


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 9, 2013)

Is there any source for this?


----------



## frizzlefry (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 16, 2013)

Aquascutum828 said:


> Is there any source for this?



What do you mean Aqua?


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> What do you mean Aqua?



I believe he is referring to a source reference to confirm the number rankings.

Aqua, this is the same grid that has floated around the boards since the mid to late 90s. No reference in circulation anymore that I am aware of?


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 16, 2013)

AnaSCI said:


> I believe he is referring to a source reference to confirm the number rankings.
> 
> Aqua, this is the same grid that has floated around the boards since the mid to late 90s. No reference in circulation anymore that I am aware of?



Yeah that's what I meant 
Okey, don't you think some of the stuff like halo and winny are a little  misleading?
And the ability to keep gain between testo e,propp and susp is kind of a big difference as well


----------



## Teddy122383 (Feb 17, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Dano44 (Mar 3, 2013)

This is really some great information to have on hand.  Appreciate you taking the time to post the chart.  Dano


----------



## LuKiFeR (Mar 4, 2013)

Aquascutum828 said:


> Yeah that's what I meant
> Okey, don't you think some of the stuff like halo and winny are a little  misleading?
> And the ability to keep gain between testo e,propp and susp is kind of a big difference as well



The quicker the gains....the harder it is to keep them. thats why susp is a lower score than cyp or enan.

I have seen this years ago. just cpl more things added

thanks anasci


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Apr 16, 2013)

Interesting as to the compounds that allow you to "keep" your gains.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 14, 2013)

i thought synthol could be better on keep your gains


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 14, 2013)

MoFo said:


> i thought synthol could be better on keep your gains



That all depends on if the person using follows the proper protocol or just uses the product for before stepping on stage.


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 14, 2013)

Why does insulin get such a high side effect rating? I have found it safe and easy to use.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 15, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Why does insulin get such a high side effect rating? I have found it safe and easy to use.



I would think because it can put you in a coma if not worse if not used properly.


----------



## TheAmazing (Jun 15, 2013)

edit


----------



## lona73 (Jun 15, 2013)

good read


----------



## LastChance (Jun 20, 2013)

Unless I am just clueless, I can't fine Tbol on here.  Maybe I just don't know enough, but was wondering where it would fall on this chart.


----------



## mikeystrong (Jul 8, 2013)

Aquascutum828 said:


> Is there any source for this?



you lookin at it on here. these guys as credible of a source about aas u gonna find


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 28, 2013)

LastChance said:


> Unless I am just clueless, I can't fine Tbol on here.  Maybe I just don't know enough, but was wondering where it would fall on this chart.



Sorry we missed this question, turinabol is similar to dianabol
without the water retention..its a drug used by field and track people if that helps..ive never used it but someone will chime in..ib
Id do 50mg day..imo


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jul 28, 2013)

I love love Tbol, gains are pure quality and steady. I've had great success with it, but for me and many others it works best at 75mg and up per day


----------



## mrlol (Feb 28, 2014)

this chart...... is....... AWESOME! Thanks!


----------



## 77hulk (Sep 1, 2014)

some great info this forum has a lot of great info.


----------



## cjsboy79 (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks like deca is where its at with true gains


----------



## theorusso6 (Mar 2, 2015)

tren?
I'm new.. so I might be confused..


----------



## Manticore (Apr 16, 2015)

Interesting read.   I would've thought otherwise on a few of them.  Good info.


----------



## Ricky_blobby (Apr 30, 2015)

So basically you multiply the gain rating x the ability to keep gain rating and that gives you a good idea of the final product, correct?


----------



## cybrsage (May 1, 2015)

theorusso6 said:


> tren?
> I'm new.. so I might be confused..



Tren is also Parabalan.  Parabalan is trenbolone cyclohexylmethylcarbonate.  Most people would use trenbolone acetate or trenbolone enanthate instead.


----------



## AR-15 (Jan 13, 2016)

Pretty nice chart to have to look at....


----------



## squatster (Jan 13, 2016)

Chart was back from way back and still holds true -what 2006?
I would rank EQ a little higher and also put side affects a little higher
And the Fina should have higher sides - lots of people have problems with it - I think it was better quality and people didn't use as much back then
We need a chart for peptides
Great chart 
need also some kind of ranking for beginners to advanced - saying never use for beginners or some thing


----------



## finewayne (Jul 14, 2016)

the chart is good, Thank You


----------



## psych (Sep 15, 2017)

where did the chart go!!!!?!?!?!


----------



## AnaSCI (Sep 15, 2017)

psych said:


> where did the chart go!!!!?!?!?!



I see the attachment


----------

